# You heard it here first



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I now have word that "soon" XM will begin airing classic "American Top 40 with Casey Kasem" shows on its 80's on 8 channel!

I find this exciting as I am a big fan of AT40 and Casey, I have a collection of AT40 LP's (The shows were origionaly sent to the stations on records, 1 record and hour (with commercials) a show would be 4 albums. Radio stations were supposed to distroy the albums after airing them I was lucky to get my hands on a few shows. 

I also have a VERY RARE item from AT40, this rare item is the VERY FINAL American Top 40 which ever aired. The show was hosted by Shadoe Stevens, and this show was sent to stations on CD (Infact I got this on my desk here at my office.) 

Looking over the show notes the final top 10 for January 28th 1995 was as follows.

#10 You Gotta Be - Des'ree
#9 The Rhythm of the Night - Carona
#8 Hold My Hand - Hootie and the Blowfish
#7 Sukiyaki - 4 P.M.
#6 Here Come the HotStepper - Ini Kamoze
#5 I'm the Only One - Melissa Etheridge
#4 Take a Bow - Madonna
#3 Always - Bon Jovi
#2 Another Night - Real McCoy
and the Final #1 song ever on American Top 40
#1 On Bended Knee - Boys II Men

After that Ameican Top 40 became American Top 20 and since that time the music hasn't been quite as good.

I wonder if XM will air the AT40 Shows complete? Hopefully they do air them complete on the weekends I would love that!

Remember you heard it here on DBStalk.COM first.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

It would be cool if this were replicated on Channel 6 and 7 with shows from the 60s and 70s.

There are several old syndicated shows that would be awesome on the decades channels: the King Biscuit Flour Hour, Rockline, etc.

I heard a promo for the National Lampoon Radio Hour but missed the details. If these are from the early 70s, and you've never heard them, they will kill you. Gilda radner, John Belushi, Michael O'Donohue, Chevy Chase and the rest of the writers and actors who went to work for NBC in 1975!

Does anyone remember Flashback? It was a terrifically-produced late 60s/early 70s show that captured the Woodstock era beautifully - much like Sixties on Six does now, but with an FM sensibility.

That show would be a perfect fit for 70s on 7.

And hearing the Grateful Dead Radio Hour on XM40 Deep Tracks every Sunday morning, while driving to work at 6am pacific, has made the worst day of my workweek the BEST.

I cannot tell you the thrill of driving down empty LA Freeways as the sun comes up, listening to old Dead jams. Incredible!


----------

